

Shutterstock Creates First Silicon Alley Billionaire - vinhnx
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-28/shutterstock-creates-first-silicon-alley-billionaire.html

======
ganeumann
There were many Silicon Alley billionaires back in '99/'00\. I had four (I
think) in my portfolio alone. But none of them were billionaires after the
dot-com crash. As my boss back then used to say: "Money's not money til it's
cash." Wise man, he was.

